
Ask HN: For people who consider coding a hobby/passion - valehelle
Assuming you live in a time where there is no computer, what would you do as your hobby? What sort of hobby that is closely related to coding but without computer that you would consider?
======
AnimalMuppet
People did algorithms with pen and paper for years before there were
computers. You don't get the thrill of having the machine do it for you,
though - you have to do all the work.

